# Dave, where are ya... lol



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No need for Dave, just give her a good wash & dry off.  She'll look wonderful again.
H


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

lol he's out and about your area just now as far as i know, 
ps...... it needs some TLC


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

dirty looks good


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

he's having a few beers @ davidgs today [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> he's having a few beers @ davidgs today [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


Yes ,,, [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] was here last night , then warrington today , off south , then back north around next Sunday ,,, if the weather holds out :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Better do it myself then. 

But dirty is nice.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm at home Rich - nice to see you've been using the car as it should be 

It only needs a wash and it'll look as good as new again :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'm at home -
> 
> Dave


        Was looking forward to seeing you ,,,, or was it you seeing me oooops the new car on Sunday  

Did you get to meet your new friend [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'm at home Rich - nice to see you've been using the car as it should be
> 
> It only needs a wash and it'll look as good as new again :wink:
> 
> Dave


Oh yeah, it does.  Sort of .


----------

